# Rayco cutter wheel bearings



## Toddppm (Feb 7, 2012)

Super Jr. 1625. 
Put new belts on today and noticed the lower bearings are getting pretty loose. Took everything apart except the bearings off the shaft, ran out of time. Anybody have any tips/tricks to get this done? I tried a 2 arm puller real quick and didn't seem to have any effect at all. Am I going to end up cutting these off? Is that easier? Heat and BFH? Let somebody else do it?


----------



## tree md (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, you were more ambitious than I was today. I put a new belt on as well but did not tear it down anymore than I had to. What should I look for when checking the bearings. Sorry if this sounds kinda stupid but I am kind of limited in my knowledge of maintaining stumpers.


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 7, 2012)

Ha, if the belts weren't slipping so much I wouldn't have got that far. But the bearings, 1 side anyway is getting noisy and has play in it now. I can grab the wheel and see where the bearing is moving side to side a little. If I had to I could grease it up and run it like is for a while but nothing going on so might as well fix it now.


----------



## tree md (Feb 7, 2012)

Good deal. I checked mine today and there was no play.

I put a new drive pump belt on mine today and it is really getting some traction now.


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 10, 2012)

There are 2 set screws on those bearings that need to be loosened before they will let go. Countersunk allen screws, 2 on each bearing. Then heat and some hammering. Don't hit the shaft. Put some never seize under the new ones and locktite on the set screws. Sealmaster Goldline NP 24 is the bearing you will need. Been there, done that.


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks, I forgot to check for set screws and took the wheel in to the bearing place and he showed me. I got them out no problem but bearings not budging. I'm just going to cut them off when I get some time. You're right Np24 , actually I need to call them today and order them.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Feb 13, 2012)

I have had to bring the whole thing (wheel ,bearings and shaft) into a machine shop and get the old ones pressed off. Bring the new bearings with you so they can press on the new ones. Sometimes they are a bugger to get on.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Feb 13, 2012)

Also if the shaft looks like it has worn some, I would just get a new shaft also. Then you will not need to press new bearings on that.


----------



## MOE (Feb 13, 2012)

I've cut them off. I'll cut the housing and outer race with the torch and score the inner race with an angle grinder and cutting wheel. cut it almost all the way through without touching the shaft. the race is very hard and brittle. a couple taps with a cold steel chisel at an angle so you don't hit the shaft and it should pop apart.


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 13, 2012)

Oly's Stump said:


> I have had to bring the whole thing (wheel ,bearings and shaft) into a machine shop and get the old ones pressed off. Bring the new bearings with you so they can press on the new ones. Sometimes they are a bugger to get on.



I hope not! Have read that that could be the case but the shaft looks pretty good and the set screws weren't slipping to gouge it up. Hoping it goes like Moe says.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Feb 14, 2012)

I dread replacing them bearings for sure. Alot of cussing comes from my shop on those days! lol


----------



## unatool (May 10, 2012)

I broke the bearing (Link Bellt) on my cutter wheel last week. RG50
Hit a big chunk of hidden concrete inside an old tree... Broke a green tooth and then the cast iron case on the Link Belt.

So! I get a new bearing shipped to me ($300) and get it all installed good.
Go grind stumps from last weeks job... Breaks again at 2 pm. Green Tooth grabbed into some Birch and broke - hit the same spot. 
I don't know if I am just real un-lucky or if something bigger is wrong. Bent shaft? I also worry that the tooth loosened up from the wheel. The bolt holes are a little wormed out from breaking last week. Only 400 hrs on machine but wheel shows some wear. Don't want to buy a new wheel.... 

Worried that I will spend $500 on TWO new bearings (going to do both this time!) and just have them break again...

ANY ADVICE from the stumps masters?


----------



## Dadatwins (May 11, 2012)

"I broke the bearing (Link Bellt) on my cutter wheel last week. RG50
Hit a big chunk of hidden concrete inside an old tree... Broke a green tooth and then the cast iron case on the Link Belt.

So! I get a new bearing shipped to me ($300) and get it all installed good.
Go grind stumps from last weeks job... Breaks again at 2 pm. Green Tooth grabbed into some Birch and broke - hit the same spot. 
I don't know if I am just real un-lucky or if something bigger is wrong. Bent shaft? I also worry that the tooth loosened up from the wheel. The bolt holes are a little wormed out from breaking last week. Only 400 hrs on machine but wheel shows some wear. Don't want to buy a new wheel.... 

Worried that I will spend $500 on TWO new bearings (going to do both this time!) and just have them break again...

ANY ADVICE from the stumps masters?"

Bearings should always be changed in a set. 2 bearings broken in that short a period something is wrong. Birch wood is not that hard to snap a cast iron bearing. If there was some hidden rebar or other iron in the concrete could wreak havoc on the machine. Bent shaft pretty easy to detect just look at the wheel while spinning and see if it has some wobble. Check with the dealer on your tooth setup, my RG 50 has all straights on the outer ring. If the wheel is that worn it can be built back up at a welding shop, had that done on a carlton machine, but that had a few thousand hours on it before it was needed. Have you always run green teeth? I am not a fan of them, very aggressive cutters. They take a big bite and when you hit something it is usually too late to stop. Good luck.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 11, 2012)

well i am doing my 630b to day new bearings belt cutter shaft ouch yup up to 1400.00 so far in parts i got a new a press not to bad 200,00 harbor freight it worked well if you cut a lot of stumps change the bearings ever year:bang:


----------



## unatool (May 11, 2012)

DADATWIN - 

I think you have the advice I need. I run all angled Greenteeth on my wheel. The outer (leading?) tooth grabs the wood an breaks. Then broken tooth spins into cast iron bearing and breaks mount...
I will replace these teeth with straight ones.
Yes, I find the Greenteeh aggresive. The Birch stump (stringy stuff!) had a rotten core... when I grind through to the good wood, my teeth grab on and shutter the machine - break tooth.

Yes, it was a mistake to replace just one bearing. Trying to go cheap and just fix the one. I knew it was a bad idea...
Rayco is sending me a set Monday. Not bad - $225 each. I bought one bearing in Portland, Oregon for $285. One day shipping!


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 12, 2012)

well it was 6 hrs to put it all together


----------



## Toddppm (May 12, 2012)

Ended up cutting mine off with an angle grinder and thin cutting wheel, buzzed them right off but the inner race was not all that brittle. Was a bit of work to get them to crack and take off but luckily new ones slid right on.

What kind of press did you get to do that? Have to take the shaft off the wheel and everything? Definitely not against buying new tools if I can use them.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 12, 2012)

Toddppm said:


> Ended up cutting mine off with an angle grinder and thin cutting wheel, buzzed them right off but the inner race was not all that brittle. Was a bit of work to get them to crack and take off but luckily new ones slid right on.
> 
> What kind of press did you get to do that? Have to take the shaft off the wheel and everything? Definitely not against buying new tools if I can use them.



got a 20 shop press from harbor freight had a 25% off coupon we have a new store in town 149.00 got it all apart and off the shaft 1/2 hrs first time i used to send them out it worked great


----------

